#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Turn off Excel Linked Object Update

## mcclanat

Hello all,
I have a report with many charts and tables that are linked to Excel.  Each time I open the report, it opens Excel and I have to click a series of buttons before the report loads.  It acts like all the charts and tables are automatically updating, even though I thought I had turned off the automatic updating by unchecking "Update automatic links at open" within Word Options/General and by right clicking on one of the charts, selecting links, and checking the "Lock" box for every link listed.  I want to keep the links because I will change the data some day, but for now, I want to completely turn off the updating and stop Word from opening Excel everytime I open the report.  Does anyone know how I can accomplish this?
Thank you

----------


## macropod

Hi mcclanat,

You can change the link fields to manual update. You don't say which version of Office you're using, so I'll tell you how to do it without using any dialogues.

First, press Alt-F9 to expose your document's field codes. Your link fields will now look something like:
{LINK Excel.Sheet.# "C:\\Users\\mcclanat\\Documents\\xlworkbook.xls" "Sheet1!R1C1:R10C10" \a \f 4 \h}
In each of the fields, delete the ' \a'.
When you're done, press Alt-F9 again.

----------

